# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة للأستاذ الدكتور /غنام محمد غنام

## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
تهنئة للأستاذ الدكتور /غنام محمد غنام
أسعدني جدا أن أقرا نبا افتتاح مكتب الأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام  بمنتدى الدكتورة / شيماء عبد الغنى عطا الله , نظرا لكون سيادته علم من أعلام القانون الجنائى بكلية الحقوق .جامعة المنصورة , ويفخر ويتشرف منتدانا بتواجده معنا , تهانينا القلبية الحارة للأستاذ الدكتور / غنام محمد غنام بمناسبة افتتاح مكتب سيادته بالمنتدى , راجين من الله لسيادته المزيد من النجاح والتوفيق وأن يسدد الله خطاه لما فيه كل الخير لسيادته وللقانونيين والباحثين في مجال القانون الجنائى  من أبناء الوطن العربي .
[/align]

----------

